# Best combo for radiant and domestic hot water?



## packardv8 (Mar 21, 2014)

I hereby promise never to ask you working pros HOW to do any plumbing, but per the Plumbing Zone Terms and Conditions, asking for product recommendations seems fair; then I'll ask Jerry or Larry to install it. FWIW, I've found working pros tend to do what they do well, but Bradford White, Ruud or Trane aren't the only answers to every question. Maybe, there's something newer and better or more efficient.

I've been using a Bradford White dual outlet gas water heater satisfactorily for fifteen years to provide domestic and radiant hot water. My daughter's house has a similar situation, but with two separate 40gal electric water heaters.

She needs to remodel and she needs help making the choice as to whether to stay with the two electrics, go to one dual outlet gas or maybe a tankless for domestic and a smaller gas for the radiant.

Question: If you were specifying new hot water appliances for a small single occupant home to supply domestic and radiant, what would you recommend?

jack vines


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

packardv8 said:


> I hereby promise never to ask you working pros HOW to do any plumbing, but per the Plumbing Zone Terms and Conditions, asking for product recommendations seems fair; then I'll ask Jerry or Larry to install it. FWIW, I've found working pros tend to do what they do well, but Bradford White, Ruud or Trane aren't the only answers to every question. Maybe, there's something newer and better or more efficient.
> 
> I've been using a Bradford White dual outlet gas water heater satisfactorily for fifteen years to provide domestic and radiant hot water. My daughter's house has a similar situation, but with two separate 40gal electric water heaters.
> 
> ...


Ya outta of here as you admitted yourself not being a plumber ...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Ya outta of here as you admitted yourself not being a plumber ...


Yep!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Best combo is a double whopper with large fries and large coke :thumbsup:


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

NTI oil-fired boiler with a coil. Be sure to steer clear of those pesky indirect heaters and cold-start boilers too. Make sure it's vented naturally to a good clay-lined brick flue, located in the centre of the house to get as much heat transfer as possible, that will give you optimum performance.


----------

